# moving frozen embryos from one country to another for surrogacy



## rosebud_05_99

hi 

im just wondering if i was to do surrogacy in ukeraine or india, can frozen embryos be taken from one country out to the country that does the surrogacy , at present i have frozen embryos in czech rep and alos in a clinic in northern ireland. i cant find any info anywhere on this.
thanks
roseubud


----------



## Want-a-baby

Hi Rose,
I've been considering surrogacy for some time now and I know that, yes, it is possible to transport frozen embryos from the Czech Republic to Ukraine. Zoryana, who works at Intersono (Lvov), told me that it could be done either by myself or through an express courier service. She also said that someone from the Clinic would be waiting at Lvov airport just to make sure everything would be fine with the legal part of the process.
Good luck,  
FM


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

it is possible as the man on Google Baby TV programm showed the man transporting the embryos from the US to india himself!


----------



## Han2275

Hi Rosebud,

I'm sorry but I can't help you with this but I wondered if you might help me  .
We are moving to Fermanagh once we have sold our house. We have 3 embies in Oxford and there is still donor sperm available. Our clinic have told us we can either travel back for treatment in the future or find a clinic in Northern Ireland and get our embies/sperm moved. I just wondered if you mind me asking which irish clinic you have used?
Many thanks xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99

hi there

thanks ladies for your help, its reassuring to know that they definately can be moved frm czech rep and presumably it can be done from northern ire as well.

han2275 the clinic i use in belfast is called origin clinic and their website is www.originfertilitycare.com. that is the private clinic available in NI , there is also a nhs clinic at a hospital called the royal im not sure on info on it but on the ireland thread on here you will find info on it. good luck with the sale of your house and the move.

thanks again

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LV.

Rosebud - you might want to double check regarding the NI clinic (I'm assuming clinics there are governed by the HFEA?). I looked into transporting sperm into EU and non EU countries from the UK quite extensively and found that the HFEA rules were incredibly prohibitive and we were unlikely to get an export license. If outside the EU the clinic you're moving to has to certify that it fulfils a bunch of requirements (I do have a list somewhere I could dig out) and I felt we were unlikely to get this sorted, might be different for you. I know you're talking about embryos rather than sperm but I recall the same rules applying to eggs, sperm and embies. I have the contact details of a courrier company that do international transfers and are also very knowledgeable about the paperwork, PM me if you'd like their details.

Was a completely different story exporting from Turkey though, I just rocked up at the clinic, collected it on dry ice, packed it in my luggage, flew and dropped it off at the new clinic! I'd imagine you might have a similar experience in Czech Replublic. 

Good luck!
LV xx


----------



## donutus

Rosebud,
don't know if this helps, but the service that we used in Delhi is saying that it does done all the paper work in relation to HFEA & EU guidelines

http://drshivanisachdevgourdelhi.blogspot.com/2011/06/working-within-uk-requirements-for.html

Most of the people who transfer human tissue using a company called Core Cryolabs, based in Canada, could be worth checking out,
Donutus

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

